
A Year of Spaced Repetition Software in the Classroom - misiti3780
http://lesswrong.com/lw/mfm/a_year_of_spaced_repetition_software_in_the/
======
westurner
What a great article about using Anki during class in a Language Arts
curriculum.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaced_repetition](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaced_repetition)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anki_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anki_\(software\))

